# meow :)



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2008)

hi everyone

I'm Lindsay owned by a tux named Anakin, he is this sweet adorable four month old kitten.

I adopted him from my co-worker whose neutered male cat brought these stray kittens home. She tried to find out who they belonged to but no one answered, she said they were starving to death. I got introduced to Anakin who clunged to my leg right away. I thought it was a female at first called called him Leela opps my bad, imagine my shock when the vet told me he was a boy. Thats how small he was

anyways

everyone at the vet keeps telling me he's very adorable, Anakin was purring when they gave him his vaccines. I wasn't expecting this as my cat Morris from when I was growing up would just shake and turn into velcrow cat. He would hide under the car seat and just dig into the rug and it was hard to get him out of the car. Cat carrier is very handy when we got home he would be like ohhhhh let me out, we're home. red male tabby medium hair.

Meako on the other hand also used to shake as well. A beautiful black cat with green eyes. The vet loved to put brightly colored bandanas on him everytime we went. 

We also had Kitti, a stray with a broken tail and was starving to death the day she sowed up. My dad felt bad for her and he went out to feed her and she clung to his leg. She had two litters of kittens before we got her fixed, A very sweet and gentle female. She also was a tuxedo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STNpzk_Xb6I


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Lindsay! I hope you enjoy your visits here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you'll post pics soon. I'm having a problem viewing your video because it says I need javascript, but I already have it downloaded I think. :? So maybe pics would be better, if you posted some for us? :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to you and the new baby! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kitti in your video is a cute little guy!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum !


----------

